# Laptop laden während angeschlossen?



## CHRiSSLYi (8. November 2016)

*Laptop laden während angeschlossen?*

Hi Leute,

hätte nur eine kurze Frage; ist es schädlich für den Akku im Laptop, wenn man ihn benutzt während man den Laptop lädt? Bei den neuen Geräten kann man den ja leider nicht mehr rausnehmen, daher meine Frage.der
Ich habe bereits von Leuten gehört, dass es so sein soll, dass der Laptop separat über das Ladegerät betrieben werden soll und der Akku einzeln geladen wird.

Was ist nun richtig bzw. schadet das meinem Laptopakku auf kurze Sicht? 

Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## mrszock (8. November 2016)

*AW: Laptop laden während angeschlossen?*

Huhu, 

da mein aktueller Laptop jetzt 6 Jahre alt ist und noch immer ~3h Akkulaufzeit hat, lehne ich mich aus dem Fenster und behaupte: Das ist überhaupt kein Problem, den Akku drinzulassen.

LG,
Tina


----------



## D0pefish (8. November 2016)

*AW: Laptop laden während angeschlossen?*

Mach doch mal 'ne Umfrage, wer seinen Laptop-Akku ausbaut, wenn das Netzkabel steckt. Das Ergebnis ist: Keiner außer dem Vogel, der das Gerücht verbreitet hat und den drei Ahnungslosen, die es geglaubt haben. Früher galt eher mal: Nur laden wenn der Akku wirklich auf Null ist aber dann den kompletten Zyklus. Heutzutage gilt eher: Nicht komplett entladen und dann drei Monate rumstehen lassen also den Akku immer schön besaften wie man lustig ist, hauptsache man besaftet. Hoffe, das war jetzt korrekt - bin eher ein Laptop-Hobbyist der verstoßenen Altgeräten Obhut und Liebe schenkt als der typische Neugerätekäufer, dafür aber sehr kaltgerätekabelsüchtig.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Laptop laden während angeschlossen?*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> hätte nur eine kurze Frage; ist es schädlich für den Akku im Laptop, wenn man ihn benutzt während man den Laptop lädt? Bei den neuen Geräten kann man den ja leider nicht mehr rausnehmen, daher meine Frage.der
> Ich habe bereits von Leuten gehört, dass es so sein soll, dass der Laptop separat über das Ladegerät betrieben werden soll und der Akku einzeln geladen wird.



Wäre mir neu, das es für Laptop-Akku externe Ladegeräte gibt. 

Allerdings ist es schon sinnvoll, den Akku wenn er voll ist für den Betrieb zu entfernen, damit er nicht ständig nachgeladen wird. Außerdem nimmt durch Hitze, welche insbesondere beim Spielen entsteht, die Akkukapazität ab.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. November 2016)

*AW: Laptop laden während angeschlossen?*

Naja.. Meine Schwester hat den Akku während dem Laden immer drin gelassen, jetzt geht der Laptop nach 3 Jahren ohne Kabel trotz Akku gar nicht mehr an. 

Ebenfalls daher kommen zum Teil meine Bedenken.


----------



## Abductee (8. November 2016)

*AW: Laptop laden während angeschlossen?*

Das hat aber nix mit dem Laden zu tun.
Die Ladelogik lädt den Akku ja auch nicht permanent.
Ich hab bei mir in der Firma schon mehrere Jahre alte Thinkpads gesehen die immer auf einer Dockingstation saßen und die hatten ~20 Ladezyklen.

Was den heutigen Akkus wirklich schadet sind die tiefen Entladungen und zu hohe Temperaturen.


----------



## flotus1 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Laptop laden während angeschlossen?*

Interessante Meinungen hier...

Externe Ladegeräte für Laptop-Akkus gab und gibt es. Aber das kann hier kaum das zentrale Thema sein.
Die Frage war: schadet es dem Akku wenn ich den Laptop benutze während der Akku lädt. Dazu ein klares Nein.
Etwas diffiziler wäre die Antwort auf die Frage ob es dem Akku schadet wenn er bei stationärem Betrieb am Ladekabel dauerhaft im Laptop verbleibt. Dazu gibt es mehrere Aspekte zu beachten:
Viele Laptops erbringen nicht die volle Leistung wenn sie ohne Akku betrieben werden. In diesem Fall hat man kaum eine andere Wahl als den Akku auch im stationären Betrieb drin zu lassen. Was die Akkus in diesem Fall schneller altern lässt sind hauptsächlich schlecht eingestellte Ladeschwellen. Hat man einen Laptop gekauft bei dem man die Ladeschwellen auf schonendere Werte stellen kann ist der stationäre Betrieb mit Akku überhaupt kein Problem. Kann man die Ladeschwellen nicht ändern bleibt einem leider nichts anderes übrig als darauf zu hoffen dass der Akku möglichst lange hält. Oder dann zu gegebener Zeit eben einen neuen Akku zu kaufen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (8. November 2016)

*AW: Laptop laden während angeschlossen?*

Interessant ist die Feststellung, dass Wärme den Laptop-Akkus schadet. 
Ich möchte das nicht in Frage stellen, aber von handelsüblichen Batterien oder dem Akku, der im Auto eingebaut ist, kenne ich es eher andersrum: die mögen Kälte überhaupt nicht ^^

Daher ne ernst gemeinte Frage: Würde es dem Laptop-Akku schaden, wenn man z. B. den Zug verpasst hat und dann, bei so einem Wetter wie jetzt, eine Stunde bei 0°C am Bahnhof mit dem Ding rum spielt, bis der nächste Zug kommt?


----------



## Abductee (8. November 2016)

*AW: Laptop laden während angeschlossen?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Interessant ist die Feststellung, dass Wärme den Laptop-Akkus schadet.
> Ich möchte das nicht in Frage stellen, aber von handelsüblichen Batterien oder dem Akku, der im Auto eingebaut ist, kenne ich es eher andersrum: die mögen Kälte überhaupt nicht



Das ist auch richtig, Kälte mögen sie auch nicht, nur hat man das selten bei einem Laptop.
Da werden ja teilweise Modelle verkauft die kann man im normalen Surfbetrieb nicht mal am Schoß halten weil sich das Gehäuse auf über 40°C erhitzt.
Der Akku hat keine 0°C wenn du den bei einer Umgebungstemperatur von 0°C betreibst.

Faustregel für Lithium-Akkus: 10°C Temperaturerhöhung - doppelt so schnelle Alterung


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. November 2016)

*AW: Laptop laden während angeschlossen?*

Alles klar, dann denke ich, kann ich getrost den Laptop beim PDFs lesen oder surfen laden. 
Meinen anderen Laptop lade ich stets bei ausgeschaltetem Zustand. Den Akku benutzte ich bei dem wirklich nur, wenn ich portabel sein wollte, aber beim jetzigen ist das ja leider überhaupt nicht mehr möglich.


----------

